# Anyone want a classic



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all, got a nice classic for £130 delivered if anyone interested. mail me

mark


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Would you be interested in a part exchange with a year old gaggia baby class D?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

not really, depends on your offer


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you still looking to get rid of the classic? Sorry to ressurect an old thread!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

yes, i still got a couple for sale. and baby class and baby twin if interested. for quicker reply mail me [email protected]


----------

